# what would work best with?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

im after buying the yamaha 3050 amp when it comes out in uk it has all the latest specs i need dolby atmos and the new dts-x and capable of 11.2 with external amp my question is i want to buy a 5.1 speaker package for this new amp that can really show of what the amp can do ie perfect match willing to spend £1200 to £1800 max but i want the 5.1 speaker package to work well with 2 rs1s for front height speakers and 2 extra back rsfx rears and also with 2 rsw12 subs i also want 2 dolby atmos speakers ceiling that work well with this amp but should i use my rs6s as fronts rslcr centre speaker and rfx rears that i already have as the 5.1 package would this work well together i want it sound fantastic i want it to seamlessly integrate well with the amp ad sound aggressive attacking and refined if i was to use my old 5.1 rs6av package what atmos speakers would you use with this setup and finally what external amplifier would be the perfect partner for getting 11.2 channel surround sound max rice £1000 to £1500 thanks?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

markyboy156 said:


> im after buying the yamaha 3050 amp when it comes out in uk it has all the latest specs i need dolby atmos and the new dts-x and capable of 11.2 with external amp my question is i want to buy a 5.1 speaker package for this new amp that can really show of what the amp can do ie perfect match willing to spend £1200 to £1800 max but i want the 5.1 speaker package to work well with 2 rs1s for front height speakers and 2 extra back rsfx rears and also with 2 rsw12 subs i also want 2 dolby atmos speakers ceiling that work well with this amp but should i use my rs6s as fronts rslcr centre speaker and rfx rears that i already have as the 5.1 package would this work well together i want it sound fantastic i want it to seamlessly integrate well with the amp ad sound aggressive attacking and refined if i was to use my old 5.1 rs6av package what atmos speakers would you use with this setup and finally what external amplifier would be the perfect partner for getting 11.2 channel surround sound max rice £1000 to £1500 thanks?


Hi, markyboy156! Nice system you have there! Before making recommendations, please provide more info:
How much do you use the system for movies, and how much for music?
What type of music?
How loud do you listen to movies & music?
What size (LxWxH) is your HT room?
Have you tried auto-EQ?

And just some food for thought:
Using an outboard amp rather than those in an AVR can improve the sound depending on your listening space and habits/preferences. But the differences may be small depending on your answers to above questions). 
Changing speakers will change the sound of your system much, much more than changing (or adding) an amp. Just mentioning that to thwart future disappointment in case you were expecting wonders.
There is no such thing as a perfect match between speakers and amp (except in the listener's mind). Speaker sound quality is subjective. We can make suggestions, but only you can decide what's best for your system/room/lifestyle.


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i watch 50% movies 30%music 20% games i listen to mainly pop/rock/heavy metal/jazz/ and classical i listen to music fairly loud and movies dimensions of room l 20ft w 12ft height 18ft i have never tried auto eq need your help on this matter thanks


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Okay, thanks for the info! 

Assuming your AVR is Yamaha's RX-A3050 Aventage, here's some more info in case you're interested. This AVR is top-notch like you said, so I think we can overlook the fact that Yamaha only specifies power output with 2 channels driven. :sneeky: Real-world power will be less with all channels driven. How much less? I'm not sure, but IMHO I believe 100-125W would be a safe guesstimate (the external amp doesn't count because it's not using the AVR's power supply). Under those assumptions, your L/C/R front speakers (which will use most of the power), should be rated a MINIMUM of 125W-150W (continuous). That's just my humble assessment, and hope others will correct me if I'm wrong.










Auto-EQ is handled by Yamaha's YPAO, of which I know little. But I can tell you that auto-EQ is used to get better sound. All you have to do is hook up the supplied microphone and let the AVR play test signals. It does all the work for you.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

You should keep the speakers and subs you have. That's just my opinion based on my online experience here at HTS and on some brief internet research. The Monitor Audio RS6a HT speaker system is highly regarded as much for what it does right as it is for what it doesn't do wrong. The mains are rated at 120W (continuous?), so they should be a good match for the Yamaha 3050 AVR. For seamless performance, all speakers should be from the same manufacturer and, preferably, from the same series. I'm not sure if inviting Atmos into your home changes the game, or even what to recommend, so we'll have to hope someone more knowledgeable checks in here. Were you more interested in Atmos modules that sit on top of your existing speakers, or in-ceilings?

Which AVR do have now? Is the Yamaha on order? It would help if I could compare power ratings. After factoring in headroom for distortion-free, dynamic playback at loud volumes in a large space, you should be able to get close to 125 usable watts out of the unit (especially since your speakers are highly efficient). That should be plenty to drive your system to your normal levels. But if you find yourself wanting more bass, I would swap out the subwoofers for something by SVS or PSA. Their subs leave many brand names in the dust, but I'm not sure if they ship overseas.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good advice Lou!
:wave:


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

i was thinking about this as a setup 11.1 gx300 fronts gx350 centre using my old rsfx as rears for now and using my 2 rsw12 subs for now and 4 in ceiling ct280s my old rs1s as front heights and then at a later date upgrading my old rsfx rears to gold gx rears and then upgrading my 2 rsw12s to the gx subs would this be a good match for now until i upgrade at a later date also instead of using atmos in ceiling speakrs i was told you can get atmos speakers that sit on top of your other speakers and do the same effect could you please advise me on what to buy if went with this option instead thanks


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

markyboy156 said:


> i was thinking about this as a setup 11.1 gx300 fronts gx350 centre using my old rsfx as rears for now and using my 2 rsw12 subs for now and 4 in ceiling ct280s my old rs1s as front heights and then at a later date upgrading my old rsfx rears to gold gx rears and then upgrading my 2 rsw12s to the gx subs would this be a good match for now until i upgrade at a later date





markyboy156 said:


> ...also instead of using atmos in ceiling speakrs i was told you can get atmos speakers that sit on top of your other speakers and do the same effect could you please advise me on what to buy if went with this option instead thanks


My understanding is that best SQ is gained by using the same series speaker from a single manufacturer; so, for in-ceiling's I would choose these Monitor Audio CT-265 FX models. Of the few speaker-top Atmos modules currently on the market, my favorites are Definitive Technology's A60 (approx. $500 U.S. retail). These are designed to be mated with "the company's BP-8060ST floor-standing speaker. It literally just clips on to the top and wires into any Dolby Atmos-enabled AV receiver." The towers are approx $850 each on Amazon right now. The modules won't provide as convincing a soundfield as dedicated, in-ceiling drivers; but they should get you around 80-90% there. :T


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

would the definitive technology speakers on the link you gave be a better sounding speaker package and overall better 5.1 speaker package then the rs6av package and would it be a better match for the yamaha 3050?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

The short answer is "no".

The long answer is:
Just place the A60 module on top of your existing speakers. It's designed to specifically match the Def Tech BP-8060ST, but will work with others (see this page for generic Atmos modules). I only mentioned them because you were interested in comparisons. The Def Tech's downside is they have a built-in powered sub. That arrangement may or may not cause SQ problems because the best position for SS&I is not always the best position for smooth low-frequency response. It's hard to compare speakers based on specs and reviews alone, which is what I'd have to do because I have no direct experience with either model. Maybe someone else who knows these speakers will comment. Try to arrange an audition close to you. Speakers contribute more sound character to a system than any other component. They are also the most subjective audio purchase you will make. Personal taste plays a huge role in which speakers you choose. 

I am having trouble understanding why you are even considering other speakers. Yours are highly rated, and you'd have to spend a lot more money to get better sound. You should really wait until you hear your own speakers and the new processor together. I think you'll like them enough to forget all about changing speakers. If you're still dissatisfied after listening for awhile, then put Def Tech on your short-list. Better yet, consider Chane's A2rx-c 5.0 speaker package. You'd have to try very hard and spend a LOT more money to equal their SQ.


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

how much of the yamahas potential as a percentage does the chane speakers use from 1-100% of the amps ability and also as a percentage for the rs6av12 speakers also i was reading on another website that the paridigm monitor 11 series 7 speakers produced wonderful results for sound quality do you know much about them or any one else heard this package for the yamaha3050 also the rears are a little to bulky to put on my rear walls what do you recommend for flat wall speakers and also what sub do you recommend with this package?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

markyboy156 said:


> how much of the yamahas potential as a percentage does the chane speakers use from 1-100% of the amps ability and also as a percentage for the rs6av12 speakers....


Any speaker will use 100% of the amp's ability, but will play louder or softer depending on its impedance and sensitivity. Playing low-sensitivity speakers at loud volume can send the amp into clipping, causing distorted sound. You posted earlier that you play fairly loud--but didn't complain of distortion--so I'm going to assume your speakers handle the amp's rated power (as previously estimated at 125W/ch). So to take advantage of all your amp's power, your matching speaker needs to be rated a minimum of 125W continuous average power.




markyboy156 said:


> ....also i was reading on another website that the paridigm monitor 11 series 7 speakers produced wonderful results for sound quality do you know much about them or any one else heard this package for the yamaha3050...


:nono: Don't always believe what you read, including me!  :coocoo: :bigsmile:
Don't have direct experience with their sound, but Paradigms would be a good match for your 3050 AVR. With 91dB in-room sensitivity, nominal 8 ohm impedance, and max recommended power of 180W they should be an easy load to drive and should play loud in your size room.




markyboy156 said:


> ....also the rears are a little to bulky to put on my rear walls what do you recommend for flat wall speakers...


Anyone? Feel free to all chime in at once now! :sweat:




markyboy156 said:


> ....and also what sub do you recommend with this package?


First: Sell your existing subs. Second: "How low do you want to spend?" That means: really good, really low bass costs money. For your 20Wx18Lx12H room I'd recommend two SVS or two PSA ported subs. Either of those models will leave the low-budget Monitor SUB12 in the dust! Guaranteed you won't believe the difference! There will be no going back! :innocent:


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

witch paraidgms speaker package in paticular i was told on another site tat the paradigms sound wonderfull i think they mentioned the paraidgms monitor series monitor 11 series 7 would that be the best choice?:sn:


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

finaly made my mind up going to buy Chane's A2rx-c 5.0 speaker package.with yamaha 3050 amp but i want to use different rears they are to big and bulky to use in my room i want wall mounts dont have the space on the wall what wall mounted rears can i use instead i want them to match perfectly with front three chane speakers i want very small rears and extra rears for this setup or could i use chane arxs a3s floorstanders for rears and then use the extra rears that you recommend also i want height speakers (front) again need them small yet will match perfectly also what in ceiling atmos speakers should iuse with this setup i will be using 2 svs sb2000 subs supposed to be a great match so my setup will look like this 2 arx5s fronts arx2 centre plus rears to be determined or i may use arx3s as rears extra rears to be detemined on your opinions front heights to be determined on your opions and atmos in ceiling speakers determined on your opions and 2 svs sb2000 subs what do you all think of this setup and has anbody got the chane arx speaker package what do you all thinks of them?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

markyboy156 said:


> finaly made my mind up going to buy Chane's A2rx-c 5.0 speaker package.with yamaha 3050 amp but i want to use different rears they are to big and bulky to use in my room i want wall mounts dont have the space on the wall what wall mounted rears can i use instead i want them to match perfectly with front three chane speakers i want very small rears and extra rears for this setup....


Congrats on your decision! Although shopping is fun, it can sometimes be the hardest part of system setup. For seamless playback (ATMOS excepted), use speakers from the same manufacturer. The Chane A1rx-c would be perfect for surrounds, backs, height, etc.




markyboy156 said:


> ....or could i use chane arxs a3s floorstanders for rears and then use the extra rears that you recommend also i want height speakers (front) again need them small yet will match perfectly....


Personally, I would use towers in the front and mount the A1rx-c at the proper height either on stands or on the wall.




markyboy156 said:


> ....also what in ceiling atmos speakers should iuse with this setup....


You might try starting another thread for your Atmos question, because it's buried in the subject matter here. Try posting it in the same forum: 
Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com > Home Theater - Audio / Video > Home Theater System Recommendations



markyboy156 said:


> what do you all think of this setup and has anbody got the chane arx speaker package what do you all thinks of them?


Since we haven't heard from anyone yet, I'll PM someone that may be able to help.



markyboy156 said:


> ....so my setup will look like this 2 arx5s fronts arx2 centre plus rears to be determined or i may use arx3s as rears extra rears to be detemined on your opinions front heights to be determined on your opions and atmos in ceiling speakers determined on your opions and 2 svs sb2000 subs


Good work! You're on your way to a great-sounding system. Hang in there :T


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

My set up, 7.1:
- Front L/R....................... Chane A5rx-c
- Front Center................... Chane A3rx-c
- Surround Sides/Rears ...... JBL in-ceiling SP6CSII 
Space configuration is 18'W x 30'D x 12'H, Living room and Kitchen are one big open space.
Before using the Chanes, I was using JBL Studio series speakers, that is why I have JBL's for surrounds. I do have several sets of Chane A1rx-c's to use as surrounds if I can think of a way to mount them in proper locations (I'll probably have to wait til I either get divorced or I have a different living room layout to incorporate a proper surround speaker layout (i.e. not using in-ceiling speakers)).
I believe the Chane and JBL Studio series speakers match well together. They both have very similar audio characteristics (i.e. very wide & deep 3 dimensional sound stage, very articulate, very clear highs/mids/bass).

To the OP,

You mention 11.1, 5.1 speaker packages, front heights, rears, extra rears, 4 ceiling speakers, Atmos speakers...
You never mention side surround speakers:
When you say "rears," are you referring to side surround speakers?
When you say "extra rears," are you referring to rear/back surround speakers?

Are you wanting to end up with a speaker lay out consisting of...
- 7.x base layer
- 2 front height speakers
- 2 ceiling Atmos speakers

Speaker Recommendations:
- Front L/R.................... Chane A5rx-c (or A3rx-c).
- Front Center................ should be same as front L/R but if those are too tall then go with the Chane A2rx-c.
- All Surrounds/Heights.... Chane A1rx-c. If you need wall mount try JBL Studio 210 (see *). 
- Atmos Ceiling............... Chane A1rx-c. If you can't hang regular speakers from the ceiling, try mounting the JBL Studio 210's, or for in-ceiling go with JBL SP6CSII (see **).
- Subs........................... go with the most expensive SVS or HSU you can afford.

* wall mount JBL Studio 210 (http://www.jbl.com/loudspeakers/STU...speakers&dwvar_STUDIO 210_color=Black#start=1)
** for in-ceiling JBL SP6CSII (http://www.jbl.com/loudspeakers/SP6CSII.html#q=in+ceiling&start=1)

*** A note about side/rear surround speaker placement...
With a simple 5.1 or 7.1 speaker layout (no Atmos ceiling speakers in the mix), surround speaker height is usually recommended to be 6' above listeners ears.
With Atmos ceiling speakers in the mix, surround speaker height is recommended to be level with the listeners ears (or just slightly above the ears).


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

thanks very much for the help my question is what wall brackets can i use with jbl studio 210 thanks


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

forgot to add what would be the best speaker cable to use with the package i have van damme blue 12 awg speaker cable would this be ok?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

You're welcome


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

These are the rears I use

http://www.axiomaudio.com/qs4-surround-sound-speakers


----------

